# Gouda and Pepper Jack



## willy2763 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just smoked some Gouda and Pepper Jack. Used my MES 30 and my new AMNS, gotta say it worked like a charm...Four hours of hickory smoke and it was ready for the vacuum sealer. Took on a nice golden color. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
Now the hard part, waiting the two weeks for it to mellow!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2011)

Yep the wait is the tuff part!


----------



## tyotrain (Oct 9, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.. love me some smoke cheese... looks great nice job.. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 9, 2011)

Waiting is the hardest part, but worth it!

Since you have smoked a limited supply, I would suggest you smoke another batch in the next week.  This way you'll have a nice stock of cheese aging and ready to eat.

Any Yes.......You'll need some extra, cuz you'll be giving some out to your friends!!!

Next time you smoke, throw some Kosher Salt on a plate and Whole Peppercorns on another plate.  These make great gifts, and cost pennies to make!!

Todd


----------



## willy2763 (Oct 9, 2011)

I have more batches on the way! I figured this wouldn't last long and my friends are already asking about it haha. That salt and pepper idea sounds awesome and so simple, that is definitely going in on the next smoke...Thanks!


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 9, 2011)

Lookin good! I try to smoke cheese every week or so. This way there's a constant rotation of eating cheese and aging cheese. If you don't keep up the rotation you'll end up out of cheese and knowing you can't have more for 2 weeks.

Todd's right. Between friends and family your cheese will vanish in less time than it took to smoke it.


----------

